# Poulan XX project saw



## Cut4fun (Feb 24, 2006)

Think it needs coil, condenser, maybe points. Has a 10" hard nose bar.


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 25, 2006)

*More pits of sides off*

Here they are scottr. Will put more on next thread. I think we can only do 5 at a time still.


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 25, 2006)

*more pits and gauge*

3 more pits for a total of 8 to link to you.


----------



## scottr (Feb 25, 2006)

*XX Pictures*

Thanks for the pictures of the Poulan XX , it's a nice looking saw .


----------



## casey v (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Cut4fun,

I have the same saw except it says Craftsman on the side. The circuit plate gasket and diaphram were missing from the carb. If you are redoing your carb, could you please post a pic of the circuit plate gasket and Diaphram so I know which ones from the rebuild kit to use. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 26, 2006)

*carb breakdown and xx breakdown in parts*



casey v said:


> Hi Cut4fun,
> 
> I have the same saw except it says Craftsman on the side. The circuit plate gasket and diaphram were missing from the carb. If you are redoing your carb, could you please post a pic of the circuit plate gasket and Diaphram so I know which ones from the rebuild kit to use.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Hope this helps you too. Carb breakdown piece by piece and parts breakdown of the whole saw on pdf file. http://www.odref.com/poulan/pdf/poulan/gas-saws/20.pdf


----------



## casey v (Feb 26, 2006)

Cut4fun,

That helps a lot. It looks like I was putting one too many parts in. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## lewis16 (Sep 6, 2009)

you lucky lucky sod, i am in diar need of either a wright model 111, dolmar hobby 100 or the saw in the pictures, i will pay to get one, anyone have any ideas where i can get one, ebay-no, none on craigslist, im in the uk, not many people use it


----------



## lewis16 (Sep 24, 2009)

try the coil and spark, i bet its that... if there is a problem with it


----------



## Tbird8057 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Trying an XX Rebuild myself*

how did that XX rebuild end up I just found one of these saws at a Thrift Sale and it was flooded in oil sludge I've never done anything like this before, but I'm gonna try to rebuild it. Can't you point me in the direction of any good resources. I have to at least replace one little hose that connects to the bottom of the carburetor at it had stiffened over time and just cracked to pieces when I touched it. Do you know where I can buy parts or kits and if there's any good literature or what not? Thanks.


----------



## Lignator (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, I just picked up a pair of these poulan XX's. One is a parts saw the other supposedly ran but is leaking bar oil. I think the "running" saw is missing parts as their is a hole out of the crank case that vents to atmosphere. Also, there seems to be a hole out of the oil tank. Anyone with pictures of one that has the sprocket removed would be helpful.


----------



## Swamp Man (Dec 21, 2012)

i got one just like that the only thing wrong with it is it needs a new coil:bang


----------



## Swamp Man (Dec 27, 2012)

i got one just like that but it is rebranded for western auto and all it needs are the coil points and condenser where did/will u get yours


----------

